# Reading Sermons



## Bernard_Marx (Jan 5, 2006)

In my denomination Canadian Reformed, and in other Dutch Reformed churches there is a practice known as reading sermons.

It goes like this: the minister is away and no suitable replacement could be found (other minister, retired minister, licenced student). So an elder conducts the service and reads a sermon from a minster from a website or some book of published sermons. As you could expect this is very boring.

Do the Presbyterians do this dreadful practice?

What are your thoughts?


----------



## sastark (Jan 5, 2006)

They do the same at my church here in Sacramento. I'm not a fan of it.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 5, 2006)

Believe me, it could be worse. I've heard some...er...ah...not so edifying sermons preached by layman. Well, I've heard a few from the ordained too, for that matter!


----------



## Redeemed (Jan 11, 2006)

It sounds like inhumane torture.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 11, 2006)

Some resort to "pastors on tape."..... Any better?


----------



## Bernard_Marx (Jan 14, 2006)

We're having a reading sermon this Sunday afternoon. So good!


----------

